# So I'm driving down the road and I see THIS in someones driveway.



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

So I'm driving down the road today after an appointment. I see this this "Thing" sitting in a driveway a few blocks from my house. I also see two guys struggling to take an ottoman into the house and I yell out the window, "That things COOL!!!! Is it For sale??". The guys yells back (Sweating), "it just might be, come on back". I turn around and get a closer look.... this thing is AMAZING.

I ask how much and he says well we bought it for $300 many years ago (and I'm thinking Hmmmm he's gonna want too much for it). He says "how's $50 sound". I said Sure.... I guess I could have haggled.... but it was just too interesting and definately worth more than $50.

He stands almost 7' tall and looks better and more intimidating than these pictures show.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats on the find!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great score!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW What a score. Haggle nothing, $50 was a steal for that. Hell I'll give ya $75 for it ;-)


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice find.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great score! People think Halloweenies are weird, but someone had that in their house, with no thought of Halloween. Now that would have been strange..."Love the suit of armor in the corner. Look how well it matches the couch. I had one just like it till I put the iron maiden in that corner."


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Wowza! Why can't I find random people lugging around a suit of amour? I would've been sooo all over that! Great find


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet deal


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It sure is...what's it made of?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent score! A steal at $50!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's an impressive score.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Alright Niblique, thats a killer deal and all, but I'm tellin ya now, you had better USE it - don't buy it, then put it in the garage where my brooms *used* to be stored, and then NOT be able to find a use for it in the haunt this year - but promising me that you will find a way to use it NEXT year, then 5 years later we still have this 7 foot tall metal knight in the garage that never sees the darkness of a Halloween evening.

Wait, sorry about that.... I thought i was talking to Jaybo there for a minute. Looks like something he would bring home, lol. :googly: Great deal on a killer prop!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I just couldn't pass him up even though I'm a little tight on money right now. How badly would I have been kicking myself if I hadn't??



Dixie said:


> Alright Niblique, thats a killer deal and all, but I'm tellin ya now, you had better USE it - don't buy it, then put it in the garage where my brooms *used* to be stored, and then NOT be able to find a use for it in the haunt this year - but promising me that you will find a way to use it NEXT year, then 5 years later we still have this 7 foot tall metal knight in the garage that never sees the darkness of a Halloween evening.
> 
> Wait, sorry about that.... I thought i was talking to Jaybo there for a minute. Looks like something he would bring home, lol. :googly: Great deal on a killer prop!


He's DEFINATELY going to get a prominant spot in my haunt even if he doesn't quite fit the theme this year



scareme said:


> Great score! People think Halloweenies are weird, but someone had that in their house, with no thought of Halloween. Now that would have been strange..."Love the suit of armor in the corner. Look how well it matches the couch. I had one just like it till I put the iron maiden in that corner."


Ummm yea, at least I have an excuse to have a 7' tall knight in "not so shiney armour" around my house.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It sure is...what's it made of?


He's hand crafted out of sheet metal of some kind. It feels stronger than tin though. He's relatively light weight. I'd say less than 40lbs, so he's easy to move. I wouldn't call the workmanship "Stellar" but it certainly is still very impressive work.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, that's cool, great find!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Great find Greg. I probably would have managed to come up with the money too for something like that. It's not very often you find something like that.

Scareme...that's kind of what people used to say here..lol. "Um, it's not Halloween anymore, why is Hannibal Lechter standing next to the TV?"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Still a great deal, stellar or not.
the ones I used to get were stellar but wholesale was around $500.
I would pay $50 any day!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

So what do you think I could do to this thing to make it even creepier??? He needs some touch up paint since he has a small amount of surface rust on his shoulders. I was thinking of putting a micro-fogger in it so that smoke would come out his eye shield and then put a red led (out of site) in there to make is insides glow. I don't want him to rust from the inside though by using a water based fog.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I love this story almost as much as the item. You can dine out on that one for months!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You could use an ultrasonic mister and vent it where you want it to come out.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think a skull with glowing eyes in the helmet would be fitting for a haunt.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I want it! I want it! Not even for Halloween, I just want to put it in my office.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like the surface rust. Nice score!
I wear something like this, but in a girl-shape, to bed at night to protect me from hubby....


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> I like the surface rust. Nice score!
> I wear something like this, but in a girl-shape, to bed at night to protect me from hubby....


ROFLOL Debbie, Do you have one of those Giant old fashion locks for your nether-region?? Or did you go modern and get a digital Keypad type lock? If so, Don't forget the combination and don't use use it while hubby's nearby...

Tooo funny..


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful find there! Sometimes you get lucky....sometimes you get very lucky.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

NICE! I too like the surface rust. Things are always scarier when rusty/dusty/moldy/mossy.etc.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

MorbidMariah said:


> NICE! I too like the surface rust. Things are always scarier when rusty/dusty/moldy/mossy.etc.


So leave it "american pickers" style??? I like that rust too, but I'm concerned a little about future rust. I'll see how it weathers in my environment and deal with it from there.


----------



## Kymmm (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice find and a great price..  How do you think you're going to fit him in your haunt this year?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Although he;s not "Theme specific" I think he'd fit in anywhere. Besides as creeped out as I get walking by him in my carport every day, I can't imagine how the totters will feel just walking by him. He'd be a creepy guardian at the beginning of my haunt befrore you cross the threshhold of the Mutant mist.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very impressive find!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

NICE!! I would get it not realizing that it would be too tall to fit in my basement. Its bad enough I got Grandmaw in my living room. I dont think the wife would appreciate that guy in the corner too....

I would web the sh*t outta of it...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

@niblique: retinal scanner....

I think the thing that makes that creepy is not knowing if there is someone INSIDE of it, just waiting to GET YOU as you walk by.


----------



## Kymmm (Jul 1, 2011)

niblique71 said:


> Although he;s not "Theme specific" I think he'd fit in anywhere. Besides as creeped out as I get walking by him in my carport every day, I can't imagine how the totters will feel just walking by him. He'd be a creepy guardian at the beginning of my haunt befrore you cross the threshhold of the Mutant mist.


A guardian at the entrance would be perfect!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

If you like the rust, can you hit it with some polyurethane spray to keep what is already there protected without adding more to it? Just a thought.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Now that, is awesome!!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

$50, what a bahgin (Boston Accent)!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome find!!! Good job.


----------



## redman1954 (Apr 15, 2011)

That is a great deal... thats about as luck as you can get. Can some one tell me how to creat a post


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Great looking prop!!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

soooo cool!! when you get it the way you want it you have to post another pic, cant wait to see it


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Color me jealous!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

HauntCast said:


> $50, what a bahgin (Boston Accent)!


Yeah, it's wicked pissah!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Hahahahah, that is awesome !!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I have been trying to find one of those for years. But when I do they are always like $300. Great deal. I am happy for you, and jealous.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

My then wife bought one of those at our town's Apple and pork festival back in 2005 for $150 I think.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

That ROCKS!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice Score! I have the same exact one used it in my haunts great room with leds and a motion activated voice box.


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

they have these at Garden Ridge: http://gardenridge.com/products.aspx?id=163

about $60 for 4' version and $99 for 6'.

i stood in front of the 'army' for a few minutes trying to justify it! just doesn't fit our theme well enough (this year at least!).


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I wish we had a Garden Ridge around here. Friends down south have gotten stuff for me there..things that I can't find around here. That suit of armor would be great in a B&B!!!!!


----------

